# Backstrap and Taters on the BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I took 4 pieces of deer backstrap (10-12 inches long) and sliced em down the middle (butterfly if you will)...I sprinkled fresh garlic and onion (chopped fine) then added Slap ya Mama and crused red pepper.I sprinkled worshire sauce on it and closed it up. I then laid thick country bacon over the top and marinated all day in more worshire sauce. I would have preferred wrapping them in thin store bought bacon but all I had was bacon from a pig we had butchered.... 

I then took 2 LARGE taters and cut em down the center. I sprayed butter all over them, sprinkled w/ garlic salt and crushed red pepper. I wrapped em in reynolds wrap.

For my sauce, I took a small amount of garlic juice, Tobasco spicy soy sauce, and Sirrachi chilli paste....

I then got the BGE up to 250 and laid em all to rest fer about 1.5 hours. It turned out purty good, the backstrap was a little dry but w/ the sauce I mixed up made it have a bit of a kick..... Had some BBQ bread and corn on the side which made plenty!!! Enjoy the :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. That looks good. 

Who gave you the backstrap?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good brother


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks great! Man, that makes me hungry for some venison!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's MY kind of cookin', it looks great Jason! I can't imagine the backstrap getting too dry with that thick bacon on it though. Venison is a lean meat to begin with and maybe next time you could try putting some olive oil in your hands and just rubbing the outside of the backstrap with it. You have enough garlic in that recipe to neutralize the flavor of the olive oil and it might help to retain what little moisture is in the venison. 



This is the main trick to doing a large turkey over charcoal and keeping the breast meat nice and moist, I always rub down my turkey with olive oil and roast using the indirect method of stacking my charcoal. And I always put a drip pan in the center for those yummy drippings which make a kick ass gravy!!



Nice meal, man!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great tip on the olive oil brother...I'll remember that! I cooked some pork tenderloins tonight and the exterior was dry but once you stabbed it the juices flowed 4 ever....they were them premarinated pork loins but they were excellent! As fer the garlic.....man I LOVE GARLIC, maybe the vampires will leave me alone!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------

